# I have Panasonic fever. Anyone else catch it?



## JOEFLY (Mar 4, 2013)

Just bought a GF1 AND A GF3. GOING TO TRY SOME OLD m 42 PENTAX LENS 35, 50 AND 135.


----------



## brunerww (Mar 19, 2013)

I admit it. I have bad case. I have 5 Panasonic cameras - and I have my eye on a few more. Oh well, there are more expensive habits


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two & have a 14/2.5 lens coming on a slow boat from China.  A G1 would have been a better choice for adapted lenses.


----------

